# Minolta x700 broken? Shutter Courtain sticks?



## devin

So my uncle gave me his old Minolta X700 and a set of lenses, and I took it out to shoot a roll.

Everything works excellently, the light meter is spot on, it winds, the seals are all in mint shape. 

Once I had the roll developed I found every shot I took was cut in half, there simply was only half an image in each frame.

I looked at the curtain, and with the back open held it down on the button shutter speed, to find that the curtain only opens half way.

I had heard of some transistor malfunctioning and causing the camera to seize operations, but mine still functions, leaving me in doubt about that theory. 

Any thoughts or wisdom as to how I could fix this or what is wrong with it?


----------



## compur

devin said:


> I looked at the curtain, and with the back open held it down on the button shutter speed, to find that the curtain only opens half way.



Unless there is something visibly blocking the shutter travel like a film chip
or other debris which you can pull out, it's a matter for professional service.

However, you could probably buy another working body for less than the cost 
of servicing your current one.


----------



## devin

That was the problem, I didn't want to spend much on it or a new body, I just hoped since I had been given it for free with lenses It could be usefull rather then let the lenses go to waste. 

Oh well.

I'm sticking with my OM series.


----------



## Kristov

Considering the price of the X700, I think fixing may be worth it especially if you have some good glass with it. : http://www.keh.com/Class-Products/1/MI/2/79308/WG.aspx


I have not used this guy, but have been told a few good things about him, may be worth a look: Garry's Camera Repair


However, if you decide it's not worth it, any idea what you may sell the lenses for and details?


----------



## christopher walrath

Try gently pressing the shutter curtain to the side and see if it releases on its own tension.  Fixed a bum XG-1 that way.  Also fiddle with all the settings.  Try tripping the shutter with a cable.  Make sure the batteries are fresh.  It could be a capacitor but more than likely an obstruction in the curtain's travel.  It would be cheaper to replace than to fix so don't be afraid to poke and prod on edges to see if something can be freed up.


----------



## devin

Well I tried to move it open by hand, and I can push the curtain all the way open, but it springs back to half way once I move my finger out... so It seems whatever mechanism opens the shutter is only giving half the juice it used to...

I think I may just sell it all as-is, I'm sure someone could justify the repair. 

It only had a Rokkor 50mm 1:1.8, Rokkor 35mm 1:2, Rokkor 70-210 1:3.5-5.6 ... and a 3x teleconverter. 

So I'm sure even for the set I may get something worth putting to Olympus gear..

I'm an OM-series fanatic, have an OM-1, OM-2 and OM-2n... they never let me down.


----------



## Kristov

If you wanna part with the Rokkor 32/2 let me know....


Really Minolta-wise, that's not a bad set up to be honest. Rokkor was some decent glass to say the least, and the camera if you're going 35mm film would be a good step.


----------



## cvansas

devin said:


> So my uncle gave me his old Minolta X700 and a set of lenses, and I took it out to shoot a roll.
> 
> Everything works excellently, the light meter is spot on, it winds, the seals are all in mint shape.
> 
> Once I had the roll developed I found every shot I took was cut in half, there simply was only half an image in each frame.
> 
> I looked at the curtain, and with the back open held it down on the button shutter speed, to find that the curtain only opens half way.
> 
> I had heard of some transistor malfunctioning and causing the camera to seize operations, but mine still functions, leaving me in doubt about that theory.
> 
> Any thoughts or wisdom as to how I could fix this or what is wrong with it?



I fixed the problem. The solution here was easier than I thought. I just sprayed some silicon spray in the shutter rails and it works like a charm again!
good luck,
Crispijn


----------



## dxqcanada

Good to hear a DIY fix.

Make sure you clean off all the excess Silicon ... so it does not get onto the next roll of film you load.


----------



## darthicus

"I fixed the problem. The solution here was easier than I thought. I just sprayed some silicon spray in the shutter rails and it works like a charm again!
good luck,
Crispijn"


My x-700 has the same problem. I was wondering what you mean by shutter rails? Is that on the inside behind the curtain? Also, what is silicon spray and how did you get it onto the rails? Thanks,
-Darius


----------



## vintagesnaps

This is an oldie! the thread I mean. I would be careful what you spray or squirt in a camera. The response about silicon spray appears to have been from a first time poster not the OP so I don't know that I'd count on that having actually worked. I have a set of camera repair books by Tomosy that are unfortunately out of print but I know there are some lubricants etc. that you _don't_ want to use inside a camera.

There are others on here who will hopefully get on and give you some suggestions, I'm more familiar with cameras that are all mechanical not ones that have some electronics involved.

And I see Compur's previous response, that even four years later could be the best advice.


----------



## cgw

vintagesnaps said:


> This is an oldie! the thread I mean. I would be careful what you spray or squirt in a camera. The response about silicon spray appears to have been from a first time poster not the OP so I don't know that I'd count on that having actually worked. I have a set of camera repair books by Tomosy that are unfortunately out of print but I know there are some lubricants etc. that you _don't_ want to use inside a camera.
> 
> There are others on here who will hopefully get on and give you some suggestions, I'm more familiar with cameras that are all mechanical not ones that have some electronics involved.
> 
> And I see Compur's previous response, that even four years later could be the best advice.



Minolta X700s are notorious for sudden death, thanks to failure-prone electronics. There are online surgical tutorials that might help. They're probably not worth the repair expense relative to replacement. Nice camera. Both I picked-up over the past 3-4 years crapped out with the same bum capacitor issue. Never had a nano-second of grief from Nikons of the same vintage.

As recommended above, aerosol lubricants+cameras don't mix.


----------

